# 58 hornet race change



## eddy45 (Nov 10, 2014)

*58 hornet race change HELP*

This is it so far a long way from done 

 My question is how do you change the bottom/lower RACE? on the steering tube or should I even bother? AND what kind of grease should I use on the new bearings? THANKS.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 10, 2014)

*Dont Bother...*

Unless its worn bad.They're pretty hard and I'll bet its not worn at all.


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Thanks*

sounds good to me. Any thoughts or advice on the grease?


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 11, 2014)

*Park Brand*

Polylube 1000 or something like that.You can get it at any quality bike shop or online.Phil Wood is good stuff as well,maybe better as it was meant to repel water.


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Exelent*

your a life saver thank you.


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2014)

any wheel bearing grease will do fine. Leave whats not broken alone.


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 18, 2014)

*I took your advice*



vincev said:


> any wheel bearing grease will do fine. Leave whats not broken alone.




BB no new parts at all just a ton of cleaning polishing and it didn't cost a dime, the bearings were perfect all the old stuff worked out great I even had red grease for the lawn mower spindles in the basement. Here are some before after pics of the crank chain ring and the wheels so far 1200 grit wet sand does well on old chrome the pic of the bike is what it looked like the day I got it on eBay. I am trying to do as much as I can but spend no money and I think the old parts are made better than there made today anyway


----------

